
Teaching My Computer to Write Its Own Music (2015) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/21/information/how-i-taught-my-computer-to-write-its-own-music
======
hellofunk
I've heard a lot of ML experiments in making music and I haven't not enjoyed
any of them, until this one. Most sound repetitive, bland, unemotional, cold,
unoriginal, tedious.

This one is different, to my ears.

~~~
iammyIP
Because it's not a ML experiment, but a Max/Msp sketch which semi-randomly
fires off carefully (by a human) prepared samples.

